# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Mise à Jour] Le Rivage Perdu : sur vos côtes le 16 novembre !

## Arkane Derian

Halloween à peine terminé, voilà déjà que se profile à l'horizon le prochain event : le rivage perdu.

Ce que l'on sait de source sûre :

- Une nouvelle map va apparaître. Il s'agira d'une île de petite taille (dans la Mer des Lamentations) mais avec beaucoup de choses à faire dessus. Il ne s'agira pas de quelque chose de spécifique aux niveaux 80 et cette map s'enrichira de nouveau contenu au fil du temps.

- Son apparition sera liée à un gros event scénarisé qui débutera le 16 novembre, durera tout le week-end, aura un impact définitif sur le monde et dont on peut apparemment déjà voir les prémisses dans le monde.




> Une tempête se prépare sur la Mer des lamentations… Nous voulons nous assurer que vous ne raterez rien, alors voici un petit aperçu, sans vous gâcher la surprise, de ce qui vous attend :
> 
>     Le week-end commencera le vendredi 16 novembre à 21 h, heure de Paris (12 h, heure du Pacifique) à l’Arche du Lion avec un évènement à ne pas manquer ! D’autres suivront dans différentes régions de la Tyrie.
>     Une nouvelle phase débutera le samedi 17 novembre à 21 h, heure de Paris (12 h, heure du Pacifique).
>     Un évènement spécial déclenchera chaque phase, mais vous pourrez profiter du contenu supplémentaire plus tard, même si vous n’êtes pas présent au moment du lancement, avec cependant une exception notable :
> 
> *Assurez-vous de ne pas rater l’évènement final spectaculaire du dimanche 18 novembre ! Il s’agira en effet d’un enchaînement d’évènements uniques qui durera plusieurs heures et commencera à 21 h, heure de Paris (12 h, heure du Pacifique). Cela mérite d’être répété : ces évènements ne se produiront qu’une seule fois, alors ne les ratez pas ! Toutefois, suite à l’évènement de dimanche, une grande quantité de contenu restera accessible de façon permanente dans le monde.*
> 
> Nous vous fournirons plus de détails à l’approche de l’évènement, mais nous espérons que ce bref aperçu vous permettra de vous préparer en conséquence !

----------


## Ananas

Serais-je donc le premier à lâcher un  :Bave:  ?

----------


## SetaSensei

Je pouvais pas, j'essuyais mon clavier plein de bave.

 :Bave: 

Reste à trouver les "indices" dans le monde à propos de l'event.

----------


## Myron

Je suis vraiment content de constater qu'ils aient décidé de ne pas laisser stagner le contenu et de vraiment faire vivre leur univers. Pour un jeu sans abonnement c'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle je trouve.  ::): 
J'ai hâte de découvrir tout ça. ^^

----------


## Skiant

> Je suis vraiment content de constater qu'ils aient décidé de ne pas laisser stagner le contenu et de vraiment faire vivre leur univers. Pour un jeu sans abonnement c'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle je trouve. 
> J'ai hâte de découvrir tout ça. ^^


J'ajoute "j'espère qu'on devra pas taper des zombies", mais sinon c'est tout pareil.

----------


## SetaSensei

> J'ajoute "j'espère qu'on devra pas taper des zombies", mais sinon c'est tout pareil.


Les zombies c'est le steak frites du jeu vidéo. Le choix par défaut.
C'est particulièrement vrai dans les MMOs où les morts vivants sont souvent les ennemis du endgame (WoW Vanilla avec Naxxramas pour ne citer que lui).

J'espère aussi qu'ils ont un peu plus réfléchi au type d'ennemis à mettre dans cette nouvelle zone et je suis relativement confiant.

Il y a un endroit dans une zone enneigée avec des versions steampunk des mobs qu'on rencontre dans le pve.
S'ils pouvaient nous faire toute une zone avec, ça serait trop bien.

----------


## TheMothMan

Je commence à m'ennuyer un peu, donc du nouveau c'est bien mais faut voir le contenu.




> J'espère aussi qu'ils ont un peu plus réfléchi au type d'ennemis à mettre dans cette nouvelle zone et je suis relativement confiant.


Des pandas ?  ::):

----------


## olih

De toute manière, les zombies sont liés à Zaïtan et 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ::trollface::  vu qu'on lui a claqué sa gueule, on est sensé maintenant simplement détruire  les restes de l'invasions.


Du coup, ça me ferait mal qu'ils y mettent des mort vivants.

---------- Post added at 13h16 ---------- Previous post was at 13h13 ----------

Ici quelques découvertes de joueurs :
http://dulfy.net/2012/11/02/gw2-the-...nts-and-teaser

----------


## Mordenkainen

J'ai traduit en français approximatif les affiches qu'on peut voir sur le guide de Dulfy: http://dulfy.net/2012/11/02/gw2-the-...ts-and-teaser/


"ATTENTION. Essaims mangeurs de chairs. Les autorités de l'Arche du Lion combattent avec acharnement une invasion de nuées mange-chairs. Nous vous présentons nos excuses pour le dérangement. Nous vous demandons, pour votre propre sécurité, de rester groupés et de laisser nos professionnels mourrir horriblement pour que vous continuiez à vivre. Si vous faîtes partie des vertueux veuillez user de tous les moyens possibles pour anéantir la menace. Nous sommes certains que quelque part, quelqu'un sera un jour sera reconnaissant pour votre sacrifice héroïque, si celui-ci n'est pas inutile".


"AVERTISSEMENT. Monstres marins dangereux. Les autorités de l'Arche du Lion rappellent aimablement à tous les visiteurs que la présence de monstres marins rend nos plages non sécurisées pour le public. Si cet avertissement vous laissait indifférent ainsi qu'une inévitable et horrible mort, notre population pirate s'assurera d'une répartition équitable de vos biens. Malgré votre potentiel horrible décès, vous pouvez trouver du réconfort dan l'diée que bientôt vous ne vous en soucierez plus et que vous aurez fait une contribution généreuse à ceux qui, ironiquement, ont plus de respect pour les règles que vous".


"TIENS BON! Ohé les terriens! Les membres assidus du consortium sont fiers de vous annoncer prochainement la révélation pour vos les vacances de vos rêves!
Bientôt nous ouvrirons la porte [asura], permettant ainsi de connecter l'Arche du Lion avec un véritable paradis tropical aux proportions magnifiques!
Nagez dans des eaux cristallines, reposez vous sur la plage, dansez tout le long de la nuit*!
(* serviettes non incluses. le consortium ne peut être tenu responsable des blessures liés à l'eau, la danse ainsi que les autres blessures liées aux accidents ainsi qu'à la stupidité).
Préparez vous à hisser le pavillon noir et à embarquer pour la plus majestueuse des aventures avec votre bande favorite de loups de mer!
Z'êtes prêt?"


DANGER. Entrez à vos risques et périls. Les autorités de l'Arche du Lion ne peuvent être tenues responsables des pertes/vols/dégâts et/ou ingestions des appendices, petits enfants, canots, corbeilles à fruits, skritts, marshmallows saveur citrouille, fourchettes, chapeaux stupides, salades ascaloniennes, montres de poche, boucles d'oreilles, beaux parents, esprits du vent, bandeaux, machines de guerre, séraphins, tartes à la rhubarbe, artefacts mystiques ou pouvoirs incommensurables, écureuils d'aveugles et carpes".

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ajoute "j'espère qu'on devra pas taper des zombies", mais sinon c'est tout pareil.


Same here.

Marre des zombies, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je fous pas les pieds à Orr.
En y repensant, j'aurais limite préféré qu'ils foutent des zombies en zone noob et qu'on se tape des vallées comme gendara en end-game.
Sachant que l'end game est la partie du jeu où on est amené à passer le plus de temps, si on pouvait éviter de se taper une ambiance terne, j'apprécierais !

----------


## Alchimist

Je pense que cette mise à jour se penchera davantage sur le dragon aquatique dont on ignore presque tout, excepté qu’il a forcé les Quaggans et les Kraits à se réfugier sur les cotes. 



En tout cas il y a pas mal de monde qui commence à fantasmer sur un dragon Cthulhu.

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Oui c'est quasiment sûr que ce sera l'émergence du dragon des mers! "Un évènement qui ne se produira qu'une fois". On aura encore le droit à une cinématique :P

----------


## Maderone

Ça fait très borderlands, le style d'humour des descriptions. Je ne suis pas sûr que ça colle vraiment avec l'univers de GW2.

----------


## Mordenkainen

> Ça fait très borderlands, le style d'humour des descriptions. Je ne suis pas sûr que ça colle vraiment avec l'univers de GW2.


C'est très asura comme humour.

----------


## Korbeil

> Ça fait très borderlands, le style d'humour des descriptions. Je ne suis pas sûr que ça colle vraiment avec l'univers de GW2.


Bookah !

----------


## Skiant

Putain, si c'est une extension au thème Cthulhu, j'applaudis des deux mains.

----------


## Tygra

Je ne pense pas qu'on aura un Elder Dragon dans une "petite extension" mensuelle. A mon avis faudra attendre de raquer pour un standalone, comme dans le premier !

----------


## Korbeil

cette mauvaise langue, attendons de voir  :;):

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Bah voir le dragon, ça ne veut pas dire que l'on va l'affronter. Pour moi, on va le voir lui ou l'un de ses lieutenants émerger de l'eau dans une cinématique ou un truc comme ça.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je crois surtout qu'on va avoir droit à une sorte de Monastère de Shing Jea version pirate. Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais joué au premier GW, plusieurs fois par an, le Monastère de Shing Jea accueillait une zone avec pleins de mini jeux.

Je peux me tromper mais je crois qu'il ne faudra pas attendre beaucoup plus de cette île. Le véritable ajout PvE sera le donjon je pense.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Du nouveau sur le déroulement de l'event :




> Une tempête se prépare sur la Mer des lamentations… Nous voulons nous assurer que vous ne raterez rien, alors voici un petit aperçu, sans vous gâcher la surprise, de ce qui vous attend :
> 
>     Le week-end commencera le vendredi 16 novembre à 21 h, heure de Paris (12 h, heure du Pacifique) à l’Arche du Lion avec un évènement à ne pas manquer ! D’autres suivront dans différentes régions de la Tyrie.
>     Une nouvelle phase débutera le samedi 17 novembre à 21 h, heure de Paris (12 h, heure du Pacifique).
>     Un évènement spécial déclenchera chaque phase, mais vous pourrez profiter du contenu supplémentaire plus tard, même si vous n’êtes pas présent au moment du lancement, avec cependant une exception notable :
> 
> *Assurez-vous de ne pas rater l’évènement final spectaculaire du dimanche 18 novembre ! Il s’agira en effet d’un enchaînement d’évènements uniques qui durera plusieurs heures et commencera à 21 h, heure de Paris (12 h, heure du Pacifique). Cela mérite d’être répété : ces évènements ne se produiront qu’une seule fois, alors ne les ratez pas ! Toutefois, suite à l’évènement de dimanche, une grande quantité de contenu restera accessible de façon permanente dans le monde.*
> 
> Nous vous fournirons plus de détails à l’approche de l’évènement, mais nous espérons que ce bref aperçu vous permettra de vous préparer en conséquence !

----------


## Korbeil

Comprendre: "Ne vous connectez pas dimanche soir, ce serra injouable !"
( Et pourtant je vais le faire  ::(:  )

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pour moi le problème est réglé... je serai pas là ce week end ....  :Emo:

----------


## olih

> Du nouveau sur le déroulement de l'event :


J'aime le "qui durera plusieurs heures" en commençant à 21h  :tired: .
J'espère que ça ne sera que deux ou trois heures max... autrement ça va faire un peu chier, surtout un dimanche soir.
J'ose même pas imaginer pour le GMT+3 et plus.

----------


## Guitou

J'ai à moitié louper celui d'halloween, j'espère que je réussirai à profiter de celui-là.

----------


## Caf

On verra bien ce que ça donne.  :Bave:

----------


## MrGr33N

_Événement du 16 Novembre, Vue d'artiste._

----------


## Maximelene

Ouaip, j'imagine bien ça aussi.

----------


## Vaaahn

> _Événement du 16 Novembre, Vue d'artiste._


 ::XD::

----------


## Aghora

Dire que j'ai même pas fini Orr avec mon main...

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'aurais voulu voir les joueurs se répartir sur l'île au fil de différents évènements, avec éventuellement un semblant d'effort de guerre. J'aurais voulu voir un système de "conquête" proche du RvR, où au fur et à mesure de la progression des joueurs de plus en plus de zones de l'île auraient été débarrassées des Karkas, l'étaut de no forces se resserrant peu à peu sur la tanière des monstres. Le tout se finissant sur un véritable combat épique (celui d'hier convenant encore, au pire).





> ... c'est les joueurs et le niveau assez bas, entre ceux qui ne savent que auto-attaque et qui attaquait le boss tout le long alors qu'il était immunisé à tout dommage, ceux qui jouait sans stuff pour pas réparer, les gens qui attendaient le rez alors que le tp était juste à côté, et le manque d'utilisation de compétence intelligemment ...
> 
> ...il y avait très peu voir pas du tout l'utilisation de skill de renvoi ...





> « Il ne faut jamais prendre les gens pour des cons mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils le sont »,
> Les publicitaires, Les Inconnus


Plus sérieusement, il ne faut pas demander à tous les gens d'être attentionné, surtout sur GW2. Avec juste une boite à acheter, c'est encore un bon gros jeu bien noté un peu solo, un peu multi pour plein de joueurs. Il ne sont pas tous en guilde, tout le monde ne cherche pas l'optimisation à mort, ni même simplement comprendre comment tout marche etc. (ça se tassera avec la sortie de la première extension payante  ::ninja:: )

J'y suis jamais allé, mais j'ai lu qu'en Orr (je crois) il y a un moment dans un event où il ne faut pas taper les méchants et que dans la masse de personnes qui farmait ledit event, il y avait toujours un débile qui n'a pas lu les petites lignes, qui n'a pas cherché à comprendre, et qui a mécaniquement fait ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire : taper ... CQFD

Faire plusieurs events disséminé un peu partout sur l'ile pour diluer la quantité de joueurs : *oui*.
Mais demander à des joueurs non organisés, avec des façons de jouer différentes, des envies différentes, et des façon de consommer le jeu différemment d'attaquer stratégiquement tel ou tel point dans un ordre précis ... il y a le 3W pour cette organisation. Pour le PvE : *faut pas trop pousser mémé dans les orties*  ::P:

----------


## Wid

Moi j'aurais aimé voir un event similaire à l'event préNaxxramas sur WoW. Cet event consistait en des minievents réguliers (vagues de mobs) sur plusieurs zones différentes et éloignées (mais zones d'events visibles sur la map).
On pouvait looter des bouts de morts-vivants (mais pas 1 bout de carapace tous les 36 mobs) échangeables contre des armures spécifiques et thématiques.

----------


## Alchimist

> Moi si, personnellement, le terme pour l'event d'hier est bien "mauvais". Je ne trouve pas le moins du monde de rester 30 minutes sur place à taper des vagues de mobs intéressant, amusant, et surtout pas "épique".
> 
> Comme j'aurais aimé ça ? Un event à l'échelle de l'île plutôt que, une fois encore, centré sur 50m². J'aurais voulu voir des Karkas *partout*, plutôt que de n'en voir pop que sous un boss amorphe nous regardant tristement génocider sa progéniture. J'aurais voulu voir les joueurs se répartir sur l'île au fil de différents évènements, avec éventuellement un semblant d'effort de guerre. J'aurais voulu voir un système de "conquête" proche du RvR, où au fur et à mesure de la progression des joueurs de plus en plus de zones de l'île auraient été débarrassées des Karkas, l'étaut de no forces se resserrant peu à peu sur la tanière des monstres. Le tout se finissant sur un véritable combat épique (celui d'hier convenant encore, au pire).
> 
> Ça, ça aurait pu donner quelque chose d'intéressant et d'épique.


Les événements "mondiaux", ou peu importe leurs noms, à la fin des betas ressemblaient pas mal à ça. 
Des points chauds un peu partout sur la carte, dans le cadre de l’événement avec la corruption de Kralkatorrik c’était les plaines d’Ashford, qui demandaient un minimum d’organisation sur le serveur, et de bonnes idées, toujours dans le même événement,  la transformation en engeance corrompu en cas de mort, le PvE mutant petit à petit en PvP. Mais là encore il y avait des problèmes, certains dû au caractère "work in progress" d’une beta, d’autres liés au manque de clairvoyance d’ArenaNet (événement mal équilibré, trop long …).
L’événement d’hier soir m’a prouvé que les développeurs n’ont pas progressés à ce niveau là, j’ai abandonné à partir de la deuxième vague de karkas. Pourtant il y avait des idées sympas (l’attaque de la ruche, les geysers …), mais sous-exploités et spoliés par ces phases de "monster bashing" sans intérêts.
J’espère qu’il y aura d’autres événements mondiaux, mais qu’ArenaNet aura appris à prévoir la surcharge des serveurs et à bien doser la difficulté.

Pour le reste de la mise à jour, on a un excellent donjon, en espérant voir du contenu arriver fréquemment. Une petite zone sympa, qui change d’Orr, mais qui risque de rapidement perdre en intérêt de part son manque de quêtes et de types d’ennemis, trois en tout. 




> Petit sondage, le prix des précurseurs va-t-il remonter ou continuer à chuter ? Je pense qu'il y a eu une grosse vague de loot donc une baisse de prix, mais quand les stocks vont s'épuiser ca va remonter d'après vous ? Je ne sais pas si je vend ce soir ou non


Si tu as besoin d’argent maintenant, vends, sinon garde le au chaud dans ta banque, le prix va remonter d’ici deux/trois semaines.

----------


## Kiyo

> Un event à l'échelle de l'île plutôt que, une fois encore, centré sur 50m². J'aurais voulu voir des Karkas partout, plutôt que de n'en voir pop que sous un boss amorphe nous regardant tristement génocider sa progéniture. J'aurais voulu voir les joueurs se répartir sur l'île au fil de différents évènements


Et les plaintes auraient été cette fois "passer 2 heures à courir partout pour espérer tuer des karkas ou participer à des events qui se finissaient quand on arrivait je ne trouve pas ça amusant ou épique". Comme cela a été dit, en groupe de 20-25 personnes se connaissant ça aurait pu être possible, mais à l'échelle d'un serveur, voire de serveurs de débordements avec des gens ne parlant pas la même langue ça aurait été juste un bon gros bazar dans lequel une bonne partie des joueurs n'auraient faits que courir d'un point à l'autre (même si parfois on peut avoir de la chance et que l'organisation se fasse naturellement, mais au vu du niveau disparate des joueurs, il ne faut pas trop rêver). 
Je pense que c'est pour ça qu'ils n'ont pas eu ce choix là, d'autant plus que nous regrouper permettait de mettre des ennemis vraiment violents. Si cela a déplu à certains de ne pouvoir les tuer facilement, d'autres ont trouvé ça vraiment sympa de ne pas être le héros surpuissant qui déchire tout mais le héros qui est bien content d'avoir du monde autour de lui pour abattre les karkas.

En soit l'idée d'un combat plus structuré serait bien, mais nécessite une organisation des joueurs plus structurée et donc colle moins à la notion d'event de masse. Pour cela, il y a les donjons ou peut être dans certains aspects du pvp.

Piré, par contre vous avez de la chance que le boss se soit contenter de vous regarder les tuer, il nous envoyait de ces coups nous u_u

----------


## Narquois

> Je pense que c'est pour ça qu'ils n'ont pas eu ce choix là, d'autant plus que nous regrouper permettait de mettre des ennemis vraiment violents. Si cela a déplu à certains de ne pouvoir les tuer facilement, d'autres ont trouvé ça vraiment sympa de ne pas être le héros surpuissant qui déchire tout mais le héros qui est bien content d'avoir du monde autour de lui pour abattre les karkas.


J'entends l'argument mais 2 fois 45min de combat sur les renforts pour rassembler du monde sur une carte dont tu atteins le centre en 2 min, c'est long.
Et contrairement à ce qu'on dit plus c'est long ne va pas toujours avec plus c'est bon!  :;):

----------


## Kiyo

En fait je ne sais pas si ça a été propre à notre serveur mais si j'ai trouvé la première arrivée de renforts trop longue aussi, la deuxième a été plus courte et était à mon avis de la longueur qu'il fallait. Donc autant je trouvais les mobs puissants comme il faut (ça fait du bien de se demander si on va réussir à en venir à bout) autant je suis d'accord sur la longueur excessive de la première phase de renforts.

----------


## kierian

> Moi ce que je regrette sur cet event surtout (mis à part les très très longues vagues de mob à tuer), c'est les joueurs et le niveau assez bas, entre ceux qui ne savent que auto-attaque et qui attaquait le boss tout le long alors qu'il était immunisé à tout dommage, ceux qui jouait sans stuff pour pas réparer, les gens qui attendaient le rez alors que le tp était juste à côté, et le manque d'utilisation de compétence intelligemment.


Mouais, conclusions un brin hâtives quand même...

Par exemple, au troisième essai, perso, j'étais un des joueurs qui jouaient en auto-attack, et qui ne réparait plus son armure, çà ne fait pas de moi quelqu'un de mauvais (pas pour ces raisons là en tout cas), çà fait juste de moi un mec qui s'est pointé avec un perso level 2 tout juste créé, et j'étais loin d'être le seul à mon avis.

Tout çà pour dire que les joueurs n'étaient pas forcément mauvais (exception faite de Mortar-Man, sans doute échappé de BF3  ::ninja:: ), juste que pour cet event particulier, au vu des loots, pas mal ont dû se pointer avec des rerolls complètement pourrav'.  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

Avec un perso bas-level, on pouvait accéder à l'event de ce week-end ?

 ::o: 

:regrette-de-ne-pas-avoir-trainé-ses-guêtres-du-côté-de-l'Arche:

----------


## Kiyo

Oui, comme à Halloween on était uppé automatiquement pour pouvoir en profiter jusqu'à aujourd'hui. On était moins puissants que des vrais 80 mais pas inutiles pour autant ! C'est d'ailleurs une autre chose que je trouve vraiment bien, ne pas réserver ce genre de contenu qu'au 80, permettre à tous d'en profiter.

----------


## Diwydiant

::|: 

Si j'avais su...

----------


## Maximelene

> Faire plusieurs events disséminé un peu partout sur l'ile pour diluer la quantité de joueurs : *oui*.
> Mais demander à des joueurs non organisés, avec des façons de jouer différentes, des envies différentes, et des façon de consommer le jeu différemment d'attaquer stratégiquement tel ou tel point dans un ordre précis ... il y a le 3W pour cette organisation. Pour le PvE : *faut pas trop pousser mémé dans les orties*


Je demande pas une réelle organisation entre joueurs, il suffit de plusieurs events différents et successifs et les joueurs, même les plus débiles, et tu sais particulièrement à quel point je les aime, sauront parfaitement où aller, et quoi faire. Alors ouais, y'aura sans doute 2-3 GROS débiles dans la masse pour se foirer quand même (genre un arriéré qui prend un mortier et tire à l'opposé du côté où sont les ennemis), mais le reste des joueurs n'aura aucun soucis. Après tout, tout le monde est déjà habitué aux events de récolte ou de capture de zone.

----------


## Vaaahn

> ... même les plus débiles, et tu sais particulièrement à quel point je les aime ...


C'est une déclaration d'amour ???  ::P: 

...




> J'aurais voulu voir les joueurs se répartir sur l'île au fil de différents évènements, avec éventuellement un semblant d'*effort de guerre*. J'aurais voulu voir *un système de "conquête" proche du RvR*, où au fur et à mesure de la progression des joueurs de plus en plus de zones de l'île auraient été débarrassées des Karkas, *l'étaut de no forces se resserrant* peu à peu sur la tanière des monstres. Le tout se finissant sur un véritable combat épique (celui d'hier convenant encore, au pire).


 ::siffle::  :§quote:

...

mais bon, oui on s'est compris  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Effort de guerre : évènement de récolte. Y'en a plein le jeu, tout le monde les gère.
Système de conquête proche du RvR : grosses zones bleues qui se capturent en restant dedans. Y'en a plein le jeu, tout le monde les gère.

Quand je dis "proche du RvR" je parle du fait qu'on capture des territoires, pas qu'il faille une organisation au poil de cul.  :;):

----------


## Guitou

Bon ben le farm sauvage de la veine riche d'orichalque dans l'antre des karkas, c'est fini.  ::'(: 
J'ai voulu en récolter un peu ce matin avant le taff et à la connexion paf le karkas champion qui pond ses oeufs sur ma gueule, me crache son poison à la gueule et même pas me roule dessus. J'ai eu 4 minerai quand même, mais pas d'orbe.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Oui !  ::P:  Petite mise à jour cette nuit ici... ça ne leur a pas échappé longtemps cette veine riche toute seule, qui tendait ses petits bras prometteurs à tout le monde.  :Emo: 

Par contre y a un truc :



Il faudrait (conditionnel, j'ai pas essayé) se positionner sur la branche à côté de la veine et le Karka n'attaquerait pas. Si il vous a déjà ciblé, placez vous quand même sur la branche, et faîtes un aller-retour à l'écran de sélection de personnage. Si il y a d'autres joueurs dans le coin, attention à l'AOE.
Source

----------


## Guitou

Oui voilà je viens de voir la mise à jour :



> Added a champion karka to guard the rich orichalcum node in the karka hive.


Si le champion est tout seul tu as sûrement moyen d'envoyer un pet et de prendre le temps de miner.

----------


## Narquois

Même constat ce matin, mes deux conseils :
- Avant : envoyer un pet qui peut tanker le temps de miner 4 fois (en élem : les deux élem en terre) ou en voleur : refuge de l'ombre + le heal qui fufu
- Apres : se positionner sur le bord à l’est du promontoire (de l'autre coté de l'escalier) qui est hors de sa zone d'aggro

Le mieux c'est d'avoir un PU qui fait du decoy à coté!  ::):  niark niark!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> (genre un arriéré qui prend un mortier et tire à l'opposé du côté où sont les ennemis)


Genre, celui que j'avais signaler sur mumble, qui tirait dans le ravin derrière l'action, et qui a réussi à nous sortir (en anglais), "Si tu crois que tu peux faire mieux que moi" quelques secondes avant de se rendre compte de sa boulette et de tourner le mortier.
Pour peux, on aurait pu croire à un multi d'un commandant du rvr bien connu  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Genre, celui que j'avais signaler sur mumble, qui tirait dans le ravin derrière l'action, et qui a réussi à nous sortir (en anglais), "Si tu crois que tu peux faire mieux que moi" quelques secondes avant de se rendre compte de sa boulette et de tourner le mortier.
> Pour peux, on aurait pu croire à un multi d'un commandant du rvr bien connu


Notons que Lee Tchi a sans succès essayé de le convaincre de lui refiler son mortier à coup de "oh ça a l'air marrant, je peux essayer ?", et que quelqu'un ne l'en a finalement délogé qu'en invoquant un chaudron avec son costume de sorcière. Un joli phénomène, se qualifiant lui-même de "best mortaman eu" !

PS : omelette du fromage.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le charme ne marche pas terrible avec un CPC sur la tête pendant que les autres se fichaient de lui.
T'as oublié de dire que c'est moi qui ai récupéré le mortier juste après le coup du chaudron (mais je me suis transformée en chouette effraie avant tout de même).

----------


## Maderone

En voleur on a le refuge pour la veine riche ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Yep.. Toujours premiers sur la récolte ninja depuis Orr (trop de mobs? lol)  :Cigare:

----------


## Snydlock

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a0...04cdb7600f.jpg


C'est pour ça que j'aime le guerrier, Résistance à la douleur + Frénésie, et hop, c'est fait en quelques secondes.

----------


## Maximelene

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas participé à l'event et voudraient récupérer le bijou (+25 à toutes les stats), apparemment un PNj au sud ouest de la nouvelle zone le vendrait contre 1000 carapaces de Karkas (soit 19po minimum au cours actuel).

Ouais, ça fait très cher...

----------


## Le Tyran

Plop, juste un message pour signaler qu'Arenanet a mis en place une enquête de satisfaction vis à vis de l'event de ce weekend, vous pouvez y participer ici :
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/eGW2LostShores_fr

----------


## Guitou

Dilemme...



> La bataille finale contre le karka ancien ne devrait avoir lieu qu'une seule fois
> d'accordpas d'accord
> 
> La bataille finale contre le karka ancien devrait avoir lieu plusieurs fois
> d'accordpas d'accord


Est-ce que je veux une nouvelle bonne chance de looter un précurseur ou alors est-ce que je ne veux plus entendre parler des karkas ?  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Le charme ne marche pas terrible avec un CPC sur la tête pendant que les autres se fichaient de lui.
> T'as oublié de dire que c'est moi qui ai récupéré le mortier juste après le coup du chaudron (mais je me suis transformée en chouette effraie avant tout de même).


Et vous oubliez de dire que c'est moi qui ai fait l'appat en essayant de le ramener dans la bataille costumée.
Travail d'équipe je vous dit

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oui, maintenant que tu le dis, je me rappelle  ::o: 
Tu étais en limon et tu l'attirais plus loin !
Ce qui a été le plus impressionnant, c'est que rien n'a été concerté ou prémédité.
Un canard pose son chaudron. Tous les deux on se transforme. Le péquin suit. Un canard dit "il a libéré le mortier". Je me jette dessus. C'est beau quand on a une telle fusion !

----------

